# Greenland's Ice Canyon



## SeaBreeze (Apr 19, 2014)

Beautiful photos of Greenland's 'buried' ice canyon...http://whenonearth.net/rise-buried-ice-canyon-greenland/  That guy in the picture must be donning his LJs, lol!


----------

